# Which computers have the Pentium Pro in them? LOOK!



## MMFJ (Jun 24, 2012)

OK, just wondering how 'trained' you (the person reading this - that means YOU....) are in identifying the computer with the Pentium Pro in it.....

Your challenge (should you decide to accept it) is to correctly identify the one with the Pentium Pro in it simply by looking at the case as suggested by Moo in this post - http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/posting.php?mode=quote&f=46&p=145813#pr145813

The two computers below are both made by Compaq, both made in the late 80s and are both "Deskpro" models.... They both weigh about the same.



"Deskpro" was a pretty popular title with Compaq.



Let's see if you get it right!

*CAUTION!!!!! READ OTHER POSTS AFTER YOU MAKE YOUR GUESS AS THEY MAY (OR MAY NOT) CONTAIN HINTS!*


----------



## Geo (Jun 24, 2012)

if i had to guess. id say the one on the bottom. for some reason, im thinking the on board USB ports came along after the PP was replaced. this may not be right, but ive never found one in a computer with those on board ports.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 24, 2012)

Geo said:


> if i had to guess. id say the one on the bottom. for some reason, im thinking the on board USB ports came along after the PP was replaced. this may not be right, but ive never found one in a computer with those on board ports.




That was what I thought also.

Jim


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 25, 2012)

They are Compaq Proliants

Well the cases look like Proliants, the bottom one is the one with the PP in it. Unless you have removed it already.

I took out an entire server farm of old Compaq Proliants with PPs in them, I believe that's why Compaq called them a Pro-Liants I believe.

:mrgreen: 

Scott


----------



## necromancer (Jun 25, 2012)

dead givaway.......

the power supply & the key lock on the bottom computer.

as you see the top computer has a newer power supply & a agp video card (no lock)

EDIT:
easy to choose when there is only 2 to choose from


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 25, 2012)

Keyboard and mouse ports also...

Scott


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 25, 2012)

Well it's none of the ones in the second picture as they are PIII
and Celeron processors. The top PC in the first picture has USB ports
and I doubt that a PPro processor would be in a PC that has that new
a motherboard as the PPro's normally were P133 to P200 Mhz.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 25, 2012)

I didn't consider the computers in the second picture, he said they were not the computers in question.

If you look at the two in the first picture, the bottom one has all the right connectors for a computer that came out of the mid to late 90s. If they were made in the 1980s they would not have come with Pentium Pro chips. I believe if I remember right, the Pentiums came out in either 95 or 96. 

The post is a little confusing. If you are saying that the two computers in the first picture were both made in the 80s



> The two computers below are both made by Compaq, both made in the late 80s and are both "Deskpro" models.... They both weigh about the same.



If that were true, there is no way either could have come with Pentium Pros.

But the bottom one, by just looking at the case, looks like a Compaq Proliant, which did come with Pentium Pro CPU's. Compaq had that molded heavy duty ABS plastic server cases. Pentium Pro's were also mostly used in server applications, or high end graphic applications like CAD work.

So what is the bottom computer?

Scott


----------



## MMFJ (Jun 25, 2012)

Lots of interesting comments - and some, actually correct (while some are a ways off..... 

I want to leave this mystery out there for a couple days, then I'll post the FRONT shot of the two computers so you can see that, for one thing, they are both 'Deskpro', and another, what I call the "pizza resistance" :roll: definitive way to identify these machines....

btw, this is not 'trickery' (i.e., I haven't pulled the processor....), just a fun thing that seems to be a question for newbies (and others) and since I had these two 'similar' units, I thought I'd post the pics (the units are long destroyed...). Although the "late '80s" comment is quoted, it is from the link shown from Moo - who basically made statements that triggered this thread. I have to say that I did not look at the dates on them, simply using his info (if it is incorrect, I apologize profusely for propagating misinformation!)

Keep your "here's why this is the one" hints coming - I think it is great and I'm learning a couple things to look for as well!

Frontside pic coming in a couple days......


----------



## glondor (Jun 25, 2012)

I chose the bottom one just based on the case quality. Reasoned the high end processor would be in the higher quality case. The bottom case appears to be better made and with better materials.


----------



## cvillan (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm going with the bottom one. Anything pre USB that had an integrated NIC has got to be something special.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 26, 2012)

i dont know if i can wait a couple of days ........ :roll:


----------



## MMFJ (Jun 26, 2012)

Well, I will give one hint......

If you look at the votes, you will notice that at least ONE person got it right! :lol: 

And, here's another bit....







That's the motherboard slot the PPro came out of...... (yup, a slot board, which could be either of the computers......)


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 26, 2012)

Okay, obviously you posted this because it's not what most people would think, or assume.

And you have hinted specifically that one person voted for the right one, so...

If I were going by what you have said, it would lead me to believe the top one is a Pentium Pro.

But your post isn't really fair to begin with. The Deskpro that had the Pentium Pro was the same exact case that was used for the Deskpro that had a Pentium II Celeron and the K6. And to make things worse, there were Pentium Pro's used in servers that had cases very much like the one of the bottom. Matter of fact, during the period of time that Compaq was selling computers with Pentium Pros, they used the same cases for many many other computers as well. There is no way to tell by looking at the back, unless there is a sticker or specific model information, if the board inside has a Pentium Pro or not.

Scott


----------



## MMFJ (Jun 27, 2012)

SBrown said:


> Okay, obviously you posted this because it's not what most people would think, or assume.


Can't say I agree that it is 'obvious' nor that I'd necessarily agree with the rest of that statement, though you are certainly free to think or assume what you like (as for anyone reading any of these opinions, you hopefully will find it interesting that they vary so much!)



SBrown said:


> And you have hinted specifically that one person voted for the right one, so...


I didn't "hint" at anything, I "specifically" stated 


> you will notice that at least ONE person got it right!





SBrown said:


> If I were going by what you have said, it would lead me to believe the top one is a Pentium Pro.


So, shall I say "obviously, then we can think, or assume" that you have voted for the top one? (if so, then, my statement still stands - "at least ONE person got it right!")



SBrown said:


> But your post isn't really fair to begin with.


 :?: Not sure how posting a picture of two computers can be considered 'fair' or 'not fair' - really lost me on that one.....



SBrown said:


> The Deskpro that had the Pentium Pro was the same exact case that was used for the Deskpro that had a Pentium II Celeron and the K6.


Alone, I would consider this statement to be a fact that you wish to add to justify your guess, though since it was begun with the 'not fair' statement, I think you mean it to be justification of how 'not fair' I am? That being the case, your use of the word "was" seems like you are confirming (or repeating) a known fact, though certainly not from any statement I have made, or read.

As you have in so many posts, pointing out to many on this forum, I'd like to remind you of being careful of the words you use as they can cause a spread of mis-information (your response is stated so 'matter-of-factlly' and in such contrast to all other posts clearly stating opinion and justification, I felt compelled to bring this up so any newbies would hopefully see this is just a mini-competition and everyone is entitled to their opinion and open posting justifying their point of view).



SBrown said:


> And to make things worse, there were Pentium Pro's used in servers that had cases very much like the one of the bottom. Matter of fact, during the period of time that Compaq was selling computers with Pentium Pros, they used the same cases for many many other computers as well. There is no way to tell by looking at the back, unless there is a sticker or specific model information, if the board inside has a Pentium Pro or not.
> 
> Scott



Great justification discussion - it will be interesting to see just which is right - the opinion above, or those posted before (and any that anyone else wants to post!), including the original post that spured me to do this in the first place, when Moo suggested he could tell the Pentium Pro computers by looking at the back.... http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/posting.php?mode=quote&f=46&p=145813#pr145813

We'll all know the full story - once the front picture is posted (another day or so....... :twisted: 8)


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 27, 2012)

I was hoping not to have to argue semantics.

Okay, here we go...

First I want to clarify a few things...

I guessed the computer on the bottom of the picture based on the fact that it uses older technology for keyboards, mouse, (PS2) than the one on top. Also because it has the heavy duty ABS plastic that was used in the higher end computers and servers. I dealt with a lot of deskpros at the same time I was dealing with the Pentium Pro servers. All the deskpros I dealt with were not Pentium Pros, and the backs looked exactly like the back of the one in the top picture. Because you asked us to identify, and not guess.



MMFJ said:


> Your challenge (should you decide to accept it) is to correctly identify the one with the Pentium Pro in it simply by looking at the case



I identified the one on the bottom in the picture, and I stated it as fact. I have already made this statement, there is no justifying it if I am wrong, and I can handle being wrong, I am a big boy. I don't need to justify why I was wrong, if I am.

Since then the thread has been developing, and people guessing, and you have been adding your comments. Because of what you have said, I am now leaning towards the top computer being the Pentium Pro. You said:



MMFJ said:


> If you look at the votes, you will notice that at least ONE person got it right! :lol:



When I caught that statement, there were only 2 votes for the computer on the top of the picture. This after the other had accumulated many votes. If you said that only to be cryptic so that someone would bring it up so you can argue semantics, then congratulations you did very well. If you said that to throw people off the scent on purpose, then congratulations again, it obviously worked in my case, you could have very well tricked me. This is your post, and you can handle it in whatever way you like, but if you are going to ask people to commit to one or the other in the picture then saying things to throw people off, on purpose, isn't really far. If your point is for just your personal enjoyment, to see how far you can take this, then the question wasn't fair in this sense as well.



MMFJ said:


> :?: Not sure how posting a picture of two computers can be considered 'fair' or 'not fair' - really lost me on that one.....



You asked specifically:



MMFJ said:


> Your challenge (should you decide to accept it) is to correctly identify the one with the Pentium Pro in it simply by looking at the case



If both cases were also used for models that had Pentium Pro's, then your questions isn't fair. Do you know for a fact that one of these cases absolutely did not come with a Pentium Pro? If you don't, then again it is not a fair question. If you were fishing around for someone to say it, then there, I have, and you proved how wrong the person who gave you the idea for this post was. If that was your intent, then congratulations, you did very well.

Dependent upon the front of the cases and if they were made the same year, either or both could have been a model that used a Pentium Pro. I do have a picture of the back of a deskpro that did have a Pentium Pro, and is identical to one of the two in your picture, and I have a picture of a Compaq with a Pentium Pro in it, that looks like the other one. I also have a picture of a Deskpro that has a K6 that is also identical to one of the cases in your picture.



SBrown said:


> If I were going by what you have said, it would lead me to believe the top one is a Pentium Pro.





MMFJ said:


> So, shall I say "obviously, then we can think, or assume" that you have voted for the top one? (if so, then, my statement still stands - "at least ONE person got it right!")



I am not sure what this was all about, I think I was pretty clear in saying that "IF" I were to go on what you have "SAID" it would lead "ME" to "BELIEVE". I did not say anything about being obvious, or assuming. I thought what I said was pretty clear, I didn't play word games. I didn't vote for the top one, I was the first to vote, and I voted for the bottom one. If you read my posts at the start of the thread, you would see which I thought was the Pentium Pro, and which was not. It's what you have said since that has me thinking that the top one might have been the one you pulled the PP out of, although EITHER could have housed it, just by looking from the back. Both case designs were used, to house Pentium Pro processors.



SBrown said:


> The Deskpro that had the Pentium Pro was the same exact case that was used for the Deskpro that had a Pentium II Celeron and the K6.





MMFJ said:


> Alone, I would consider this statement to be a fact that you wish to add to justify your guess, though since it was begun with the 'not fair' statement, I think you mean it to be justification of how 'not fair' I am? That being the case, your use of the word "was" seems like you are confirming (or repeating) a known fact, though certainly not from any statement I have made, or read.



No, I wasn't saying that to justify my guess, my original guess, and once again let me refer back to what I have written in this thread, was that the bottom computer was a Pentium Pro. After I made my guess I stated that the question wasn't really fair. I said the QUESTION was not fair. I used the word "was" to express past tense, as it in a time before now. I stated it as fact, because frankly it is fact. I can post proof after this thread has come to it;s conclusion.



MMFJ said:


> As you have in so many posts, pointing out to many on this forum, I'd like to remind you of being careful of the words you use as they can cause a spread of mis-information (your response is stated so 'matter-of-factlly' and in such contrast to all other posts clearly stating opinion and justification, I felt compelled to bring this up so any newbies would hopefully see this is just a mini-competition and everyone is entitled to their opinion and open posting justifying their point of view).



If you are referring to my statement about the Pentium Pro case that was the exact case used for the Pentium II Celeron and the K6 CPUs, then you are right, I am stating it as fact, and I can prove it, back it up, with pictures. I am not misleading anyone in stating that fact. I am also not misleading anyone when I say that Compaq used the same cases for many different models. Matter of fact, because they allowed for personalized configurations there really is not telling what exactly will be in a case until you open it up.


> EDITED: There is no way of telling what is in the case by looking at the back, until you open it up.





SBrown said:


> And to make things worse, there were Pentium Pro's used in servers that had cases very much like the one of the bottom. Matter of fact, during the period of time that Compaq was selling computers with Pentium Pros, they used the same cases for many many other computers as well. There is no way to tell by looking at the back, unless there is a sticker or specific model information, if the board inside has a Pentium Pro or not.





MMFJ said:


> Great justification discussion - it will be interesting to see just which is right - the opinion above, or those posted before (and any that anyone else wants to post!), including the original post that spured me to do this in the first place, when Moo suggested he could tell the Pentium Pro computers by looking at the back



I know I have said this a bunch of times now, but one more time. I chose the bottom computer originally, and voted that way. I was the first person to vote on this thread. Right or wrong. I know for a fact that the case on top did come with a Pentium Pro, a Celeron II and a K6 CPU as I am sure others did as well. I state these three because I know for a fact, and have pictures, and can prove it. Still, I chose the bottom one for the reasons I originally stated.

I know sometimes my posts are long, and difficult to understand. I tend to over explain myself to help compensate for my problem with explaining things so that other people might understand what I mean. I'm sorry if my posts on this thread were not clear, but I can try again to clarify them if you would like.

I did use some sarcasm in this post, I'm fond of it, and whenever someone opens to door, and is sarcastic with me, I like to respond in kind if only to keep up the friendly banter. If it bothers you let me know and I'll not be sarcastic in any other responses to this thread.

If you would like to argue semantics, lets start a new thread and go at it. It can sometimes be interesting, but I don't see any point if everyone knows what was meant arguing anything but the point of the post. And like I said, I am more than happy to clarify anything that isn't clear already.

Scott


----------



## MMFJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, it is interesting......

More and more people viewing, but only a few voting???? What's up with that?

Come on, people - take a stand! Cast YOUR vote!

As of this posting, we can say that at least 3 people got it right......

Time is running out to cast your vote and/or post your opinion on which one of the pictured computers had a Pentium Pro in it (yes, there was only one of these - the other had a slot processor in it).

Picture of front will 'tell all' - yup, there's a pretty 'tell tale' sticker there that you just can't miss.......

So, POST your ideas and CAST YOUR VOTE!


----------



## tek4g63 (Jun 28, 2012)

Is there a prize? Would get more votes if their was. :mrgreen:

How much longer till the big reveal?


----------



## MMFJ (Jun 28, 2012)

tek4g63 said:


> Is there a prize? Would get more votes if their was. :mrgreen:



OK, how about for everyone that votes correctly (of which I have no idea exactly, since the 'poll' doesn't give me that info....), you get a FREE copy of.....
link deleted by Harold 7-5-12


tek4g63 said:


> How much longer till the big reveal?


Let's just see how it goes tomorrow.....


----------



## rewalston (Jun 28, 2012)

With my luck I probably voted wrong  but I'd still love a copy of your book, been looking at it, but haven't been able to find that many pennies :lol: 

Rusty


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is a picture of the front and back of a Pentium II Celeron, this same case was also used for the K-6 and a Pentium Pro model as well.







That is the top one in the picture provided above, same back end. So the computer on the top could be any of the 3 I mentioned above, one of which is a Pentium Pro.

Here is a picture of a Compaq Pentium Pro Server






Notice the heavy plastic, it's the only one I could find right off the bat...

Here are a couple more pictures of cases, made by Compaq, that used many different mother boards, some of which carried Pentium Pros











For sure, without a doubt, the very top computer in the first picture, could have had a Pentium Pro in it. Once I find a picture of the back end of a Compaq server case that houses a Pentium Pro, I'll show the bottom one could also have been a Pentium Pro.

Scott


----------



## necromancer (Jun 29, 2012)

Pentium Pro Board


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 29, 2012)

I'll guess the top one. It looks like an older style, traditional design case.

Dave


----------



## EpicSilver (Jul 1, 2012)

i still think the bottom (the front is covered by paper where the processor sticker would be)


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 1, 2012)

EpicSilver said:


> i still think the bottom (the front is covered by paper where the processor sticker would be)



The second picture says;
These are NOT the same computers as in the question!
So that picture doesn't matter.

Jim


----------



## EpicSilver (Jul 1, 2012)

but didnt he also say the fronts of them have clue?


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 1, 2012)

EpicSilver said:


> but didnt he also say the fronts of them have clue?




Maybe, but he didn't show pictures of the front yet. 

Jim


----------



## EpicSilver (Jul 1, 2012)

oh my bad then haha


----------



## necromancer (Jul 1, 2012)

someone PM me the answer please
not going to wait any longer


----------



## Auggie (Jul 1, 2012)

I see the answer has not yet been posted. Is there a point to this? I would say no. As SBrown has already aptly pointed out, the case styles shown in the photo could have been used with any processor of the time.

I will say the bottom photo in this cases harbors the PPro because the backplate is longer than a standard ATX backplate, and PPros were (I believe) pre-ATX. And someone else posted a photo of a PPro board showing the longer backplate. But it also could have had a Pentium, maybe even a 486.

But again, I see the exercise as moot. I'll be happy to be shown something I don't know, but at this point I just don't see it.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 1, 2012)

Is it just me, or is the forum becoming more negative lately?

Makin'Money posed a question based on a previous thread that discussed how to spot a computer with a particular type of processor. He set up a good natured exercise to allow members to see if they could spot the case that contained a particular processor, allowing members time to make their guesses and throw out hints as to why they felt their guess was right.

And for his effort he has been criticized, challenged, told that his post isn't fair, dissected, and now told that the exercise is moot, all since he started this thread just over a week ago!  

Dave


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm not sure what it is, maybe it was the way the person who started this thread, went after another members post. Maybe it was the way he repeated it again, and how he has been trying to prove another member wrong with this elaborate game. Maybe it's the way he was toying with people, and playing games with the guessing, or maybe it's that he wants to get his name out there, so people click his link.

I have seen his video's, and he does a pretty good job explaining how to take apart some scrap, and personally I would like to see more video's like that. I think the person who posted this thread is in reality, an active member of this forum who contributes on a regular basis.

I personally don't go for the get rich quick things, such as the link in his signature, but he is doing nothing wrong by advertising it in his link that way. And to be fair other people do the same with their own links. So no problem there at all.

But when he says this in one post:



MMFJ said:


> Spotting a Pentium Pro case from a distance is a pretty skilled task (though it is possible, as you have seen from the other posts).



Then posts this thread, then links back to the thread that has that quote, I get the feeling that he is stating that he is skilled at spotting a Pentium Pro case from a distance, as if he is some kind of expert. Yet in this post he asks people to choose which case had the Pentium Pro in it. Problem with this question is that he stated in the previous thread he can tell a Pentium Pro CASE, not which had a Pentium Pro processor. Then he posts two cases that both could have housed Pentium pro CPUs.

This thread as a friendly guessing game, he said nothing about guessing, he asked people to correctly identify, a totally different question.

I am not alright with people who pick on other people, I'm more interested in truth and actual facts. So when MMFJ stated this:



MMFJ said:


> Although the "late '80s" comment is quoted, it is from the link shown from Moo - who basically made statements that triggered this thread. I have to say that I did not look at the dates on them, simply using his info (if it is incorrect, I apologize profusely for propagating misinformation!)



I went back, AGAIN, and read the thread. I didn't see where Moo mentioned anything about Pentium Pro computers in the 80s. Here is all that Moo said in the link that MMFJ is referring to:



Moo said:


> between the late 80s to late 90s LPX form factor boards were very popular in retail stores Compaq and packard bell as well as many other manufacturers used them and were often sold at many electronic superstores, take some time to familiarize your self with this formfactor and you will notice they are layed out distinctively and you can see this by looking at the back of the case where everything plugs into.



Blaming other people for simple mistakes doesn't seem very honest to me.

But okay, I was willing to look past petty things like this, and focus on what the original topic was. I expected some forthcoming pictures on the 27th, considering it was the 25th that MMFJ stated this:



MMFJ said:


> I want to leave this mystery out there for a couple days, then I'll post the FRONT shot of the two computers so you can see that, for one thing, they are both 'Deskpro', and another, what I call the "pizza resistance" :roll: definitive way to identify these machines....



Then compound that by the games MMFJ was playing



MMFJ said:


> If you look at the votes, you will notice that at least ONE person got it right!





MMFJ said:


> As of this posting, we can say that at least 3 people got it right......



Then on the 28th he toyed with readers a bit more, remember the 27th was when he said he would provide pictures of the front of the case.



MMFJ said:


> Time is running out to cast your vote and/or post your opinion on which one of the pictured computers had a Pentium Pro in it (yes, there was only one of these - the other had a slot processor in it).



Now it's "post your opinion"? But wait, in this post MMFJ is asking us to IDENTIFY the one that had the Pentium Pro CPU:



MMFJ said:


> OK, just wondering how 'trained' you (the person reading this - that means YOU....) are in identifying the computer with the Pentium Pro in it.....



You might say that I am now just nitpicking, maybe, but all of these little things add up. How a person feels about this post starts to accumulate, the longer MMFJ strings people along and toys with this thread, the more people will feel negative towards this thread. It's now the 1st, 4 days after he said he would post the pictures of the front, but nothing forthcoming at all.

I was willing to play along for a time, I think handled correctly, posts like this can actually add value to the forum. I even went out of my way to painstakingly describe Compaq Computers that had Pentium Pro chips. And posted a picture on one of the same cases MMFJ posted, and said that it came with a Pentium Pro, and also said, clearly, I had chosen the opposite computer and because of his comments now believe I chose wrong (I chose the bottom computer) and how I now thought it was the top computer, but that I had already caste my vote.

But this for me was the kicker:



MMFJ said:


> OK, how about for everyone that votes correctly (of which I have no idea exactly, since the 'poll' doesn't give me that info....), you get a FREE copy of.....
> http://MakingMoneyFromJUNK.com/RefineGoldandSilverfromANYTYPEOFMETAL.html



Not that I didn't think that post was funny, I did, the first time I saw it. I think this was posted for purpose and effect. I think MMFJ is a very intelligent person, I think he posts carefully to get the maximum amount of exposure for his website endeavors. And I think it's posts like this that drive traffic to his website. There is nothing wrong with any of this, so long as he stays within the rules. But for me personally, this type of marketing tactic turns me off. Trying to drag this thread on and on to get as much attention and exposure as possible has turned what I thought was going to be an interesting thread, into something else totally different. I almost feel that every time I post on this thread, and I advancing MMFJs personal agenda. Now I don't even want to post.

I didn't appreciate the way MMFJ attempted to throw Moo under the bus, several times. And with incorrect information. The comment about the Pentium Pro's being late 1980s and then blaming it on Moo was a bit over the top. I have no idea who Moo is, but I do know that he didn't state anything misleading, he was only suggesting a way that you might identify a Pentium Pro by looking at the back. And he brings up Moo several times in this thread, and not in a way that would lead you to believe he harbored any good feelings towards Moo.

Without saying things about MMFJ that I couldn't possibly know to be true or not, I cannot really say more. Not unless I want to dig through the posts and point out every single little thing that has accumulated to make me feel how I do about this thread. I was going to carry on, and post more, but I don't really see the point. I am only posting this because of what Dave said:



FrugalRefiner said:


> Is it just me, or is the forum becoming more negative lately?
> 
> Makin'Money posed a question based on a previous thread that discussed how to spot a computer with a particular type of processor. He set up a good natured exercise to allow members to see if they could spot the case that contained a particular processor, allowing members time to make their guesses and throw out hints as to why they felt their guess was right.
> 
> ...



I wanted to at least explain why I have posted and said the things I have on this thread. I have no ill feelings towards MMFJ himself, nor anyone else for that matter. These are only my own thoughts and opinions. I post them in open forum for the same reasons we all post in open forum. If we cannot be honest, and instead suffer propriety as our compass, then who of us will have talent enough with words, to express truths without offending?

I prefer straight forward honesty, correct me where I am wrong, I don't like playing verbal footsy.

Scott


----------



## BAMGOLD (Jul 1, 2012)

I will guess that the computer that HAD the Pentirum Pro, as it no longer has the Pentium Pro, but it did have at one time, so yeah... that's my vote. :mrgreen: 

Bottom One.


So you really did make $72,864.29 in 9 weeks.... I will buy your book if this is 100% true...


----------



## Geo (Jul 1, 2012)

i dont mind playing footsies.  as long as shes cute and can play spades.  :lol: 

im sorry, im a joker at heart. 

it really seems like an obvious ploy to drive traffic. im not sure how the moderators will see it (and trust me, they will see it) there may not be that much wrong with what hes doing. normally with something like this (as far as im aware) not much would be said unless another member became offended in some way. an out right attack on another member is another thing entirely. that would be dealt with as soon as a moderator saw it. honestly, i feel its up to Moo to call foul on this one.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah, I totally agree, if Moo has read this he doesn't seem to mind, so it's really moot.

Scott


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 2, 2012)

I fully expect this matter *will come to an abrupt end immediately*. Promoting a website in this manner is grounds for being banned. Get my drift? It's called SPAM, folks. 

A full disclosure on the question posed is expected. Post it. 

Harold


----------



## necromancer (Jul 3, 2012)

Harold_V said:


> I fully expect this matter *will come to an abrupt end immediately*. Promoting a website in this manner is grounds for being banned. Get my drift? It's called SPAM, folks.
> 
> A full disclosure on the question posed is expected. Post it.
> 
> Harold




i am really starting to like Harold_V for his forwardness

"all hail Harold_V" :!:


----------



## BAMGOLD (Jul 3, 2012)

Harold is smart and sophisticated as I've been learning from reading his posts.


----------



## Geo (Jul 3, 2012)

sophisticated? :lol:


----------



## BAMGOLD (Jul 3, 2012)

I dunno, spell check didn't catch it? I can't spell.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvfTsPJpWow[/youtube]


----------



## Geo (Jul 3, 2012)

spelling is right, description? hmmm.. not sure i would call Harold sophisticated, smart without a doubt, but sophisticated brings up images dinner jackets and cocktails. "martini, shaken, not stirred"


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 4, 2012)

Ok, a couple comments from me. 

I may have misinterpreted MMFJ's intent. If so, I have been too harsh in judging him. For now, he is unable to log on to the forum (we have talked via email). When he is able to access the board once again, we'll get this entire matter straightened out. Mean time, all of you, keep it cool. Do not escalate. 

Here's what troubles me. 

I don't like anything posted that has the potential to divide readers. While that was not the intended purpose of this thread, that certainly has been the result. It could have been avoided by a full disclosure, as was originally promised (that's not a life and death thing, as we all know). 

It could have also been avoided by certain individuals not acting as moderators. While keeping an eye on the board is appreciated, comments that can prove to be controversial, in particular if they may imply a question about one's objective or credibility, are best NOT POSTED by readers. That leaves the door open for responses such as we've witnessed here. Without me going out of my way to name individuals, I'm going to make a blanket statement that applies to all. Those who are responsible in this instance should have the wisdom to understand the comments are aimed at them. 

Do not offer challenges on the forum where the credibility of others may be concerned. That is particularly true when addressing a post by a reader who has been proven to be of quality by having been on the board for some time. If you are troubled by a post, don't pick it apart. Instead, so peace and harmony is maintained, send your comments to a moderator for resolution. Once a reader is criticized, it's only natural for that individual to respond, often not kindly. After all, who amongst us, especially if we have noble intentions, wants to be accused of an action that is not true? We try to avoid such things on this forum, which is one of the reasons I try to keep the lid on things, bringing them to an abrupt end, by what ever means. We hope to not have circumstances spin out of control. 

Harold


----------



## vango57 (Jul 4, 2012)

Some Compacs has the pentium pro emblem right on the front which makes it easier.

Van


----------



## MMFJ (Jul 5, 2012)

Well, after a long (and frustrating, as well as uneventful) weekend of not being able to log onto the forum from home (still no clues why, though thanks to Harold for sticking with me in all the attempts...), I came back to the office and logged right in (after a password reset by Noxx - will try the home computer later), I'm "back" as they say....

Well, this thread has certainly taken a wildly unanticipated turn :shock: 

I'm going to address a couple of posts directly;

necromancer (and others) - the 'reason' to let this go unanswered for a few days (initially anyway - technical issues aside...) is to actually give people time to SEE it - believe it or not, there are some people that don't log in several times a day (like we do) - I was hoping to get their thoughts/opinions and I think some of them did chime in well.

FrugalRefiner - thanks for 'getting it' - seems you really understood that the "POINT" (although there never really was one other than to perhaps have a thread where people could LEARN - not argue....) was to have some FUN and see what kind of 'tricks' folks have to spot these cases. You pointed out something I have noted in many posts as well (and privately discussed my concerns with Harold via email while I was not able to log on from home) - the forum has been a bit more negative lately - not sure who/where/what has been different, but it does seem there are more 'snippy' replies (I've even caught myself leaning that direction, getting caught up in the negative 'flow'... - actually, not being able to get on for a few days has given me time to clear my head - I highly recommend it to any/everyone!).

As for any sort of "ploy" or "devious manipulation" of any sort to "drive traffic", I'm really not sure where that came from other than a MISUNDERSTANDING on the part of those that took what I gave in good FUN as a response to tek4g63's good-hearted request for some sort of prize. Seemed to me that a good-hearted, 'prize' for a question that only had two possible choices (at least, in the poll) would be a free 'copy' of a non-existent 'book' (which is referenced in a link to a nonsensensical page I created in response to another FUN post on the 'Best of eBay' awhile back). If anyone took the time to read both the posts and the linked-to page, you would see that their is not any sort of "book" or anything else to drive traffic to! And, all of it was in the sense of the question of a 'prize' (which was certainly asked in the same whimsical way as the whole thread SHOULD be taken - certainly if it is the case that the person that starts the thread must have some sort of "agenda" or direction for it - mine was in FUN!) If any ill intent was taken, I'm not sure how and as I told Harold, if it truly offends, I won't have that bit of fun again (though I fully reserve the right to have other fun, in spite of it all! 8) 

As for any sort of "attack" or other "foul" toward Moo (or anyone else), I had (and have) no intention of anything other than giving credit where I got the idea to begin this thread, and creating a single-thought spot for learning. Too much talk of 'not giving credit where it is due' going on lately on other posts - I just wanted to point out that it triggered something for me to create a thread that I thought would be interesting and extend that thought and see just how it is possible to identify PPro cases (if at all possible) - I wasn't sure, and from the replies, it seems that there are many (MANY) conflicting (if not confusing) points, however, there is a lot to be learned from the posting (other than the mudslinging bits.....) and therefore, it seems the original post has served a good purpose.

As for attacks toward me and/or my intentions - - - - I think there really is nothing for me to say about that........ your words and actions show who you are and what you are really all about inside.......

Now, for the 'reveal' (which I wanted to do several days ago, but couldn't log in!).....

Let's just say that vango57 is the ONLY one to really hit it right on the head.....



View attachment 1


And, to all those that played along - THANKS! I hope you had as much fun as I did with this and learned something along the way (as I did!)

Now, I'm off to the house to see if I can log on from there - hopefully so, as it's hard to find time during 'office' hours (which are often 8 am to ???!)


----------



## Smack (Jul 5, 2012)

I didn't guess but if I had I was thinking the bottom one just based on the on-board items, mainly it having on-board LAN.


----------



## necromancer (Jul 26, 2012)

MMFJ said:


> Well, after a long (and frustrating, as well as uneventful) weekend of not being able to log onto the forum from home (still no clues why, though thanks to Harold for sticking with me in all the attempts...), I came back to the office and logged right in (after a password reset by Noxx - will try the home computer later), I'm "back" as they say....
> 
> Well, this thread has certainly taken a wildly unanticipated turn :shock:
> 
> ...







i will reply to this in a few days, thats if i can log-on


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey boys and girls - if you see this black Intel logo
that says "intel inside" Pentium Pro, guess what????




There is a Pentium Pro processor inside!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 26, 2012)

glorycloud said:


> Hey boys and girls - if you see this black Intel logo
> that says "intel inside" Pentium Pro, guess what????
> 
> 
> ...




Not always, I get many computers in with, surprise no processor and also a lot of time no memory.
You still have to look inside, or maybe disappointed when you get home.

Jim


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 26, 2012)

DUH!!!!! I don't shell out good money for PPro PC's or servers
unless I crack them open and see the processor heat sinks attached!! 

Of course if I get the PC's for free then beggars can't be choosers. 8)


----------



## trashmaster (Jul 27, 2012)

The top one also has USB ports.


----------



## lordinfamous (Oct 27, 2012)

Is on of these read thread last night stumbled upon one today


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 27, 2012)

This is a Pentium Pro


----------



## DarkspARCS (Nov 30, 2013)

jimdoc said:


> This is a Pentium Pro


Oh.... PREEEEEEEEEEETYYY... =)


----------

